# Need help with a question



## billjoe (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
I want to start raising pigeons and have been inactive in the hobby for a 
number of years and my question is this
I just wanted to have 2 to 4 homers and At the present time I have a
rabbit hutch that I thoght about converting into a coop.
The size is about 2'w 3'h 4'L and I could add on a good size flypen with
a trap.
My question is does this sound like it would be big enough for this number
of birds 
Thanks for any info you offer


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you only, and I mean only intend to keep 4 pigeons, it should be fine with a few modifications and a fly pen.

But if you want babies, start out with the size you eventually will need, it will save you alot of work.


----------

